# 50's 60's style stock car and drag racing...



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm trying to find interesting books about the 1950's and 60's stock car (NASCAR) racing and factory sponsored drag racing...back when it was race on Sunday and drive on Monday... Heroes like "Fireball" Roberts, Junior Johnson, the Petty family, Bobby Isaac...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, Junior Johnson - I haven't heard that name in years!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

Isn't he still running a team in NASCAR? I like what he said about Mopar back in the day when they had the Hemi's....if you can't beat them, join them....


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 4, 2007)

I had a 69 GTX - 440 Commando - it was a monster...


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

Last year of great looking cars, if you except 70' Dodge Charger, Plymouth Roadrunner and GTX and the 70'-71 Challenger and Cudas.... I painted the covers for a Hemi once at my old work in Sweden....f**king size of a bathtub so they were!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2007)

I dunno...I had a '73 Dodge Challenger with posi rear and '73 plymouth Charger at the same time, both with Hemis. Loved the look of the Challenger for that year. Only problem was even the hint of rain and I would have some electrical problem. But man could it move!

That time period I love because just about anybody could spend a few hundred bucks on aftermarket parts and compete. Almost true racing.

But early 70s was about when cars last looked good. Cougar went Titanic along with T-Bird and a few others, Mustang went micro with squirrel engines. Camaro and Firebird tried but wasn't the same.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 4, 2007)

Optimum would be to have the '68 Dodge Charger and Mustang from Bullitt in the garage....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 4, 2007)

In the early 80s I had the Bullitt Mustang...68 fastback, same dark green but only a 289 in it. Not much room for anything else. Frickin' tight engine space in those things.

But that was agood year. Along with the 'stang I had a 68 Galaxy 500 fastback with the 302. Had tons of fun in that thing! Reliable as hell.

Gems of 68...

Camaro
Barracuda
GTO
Mustang
Chevelle SS
Cougar
.....my mind just went blank!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 4, 2007)

Had a 66 289/271 Mustang but it somehow fell in the river , 69 Fairlane with a 351 it should have fallen in the river , . But to me the power beasts would have been the Camaro RT with the 302 , 442 Olds Cutlass and the 68 340 Cuda


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 4, 2007)

hey lucky do you get a magazine in scotland called 'muscle car review'? every issue they always do a nostalgic story and they are normally about factory sponsored drag racing and I think stock car racing. I started buying the magazine about 5 months ago and since then have not stopped! BTW heres a link to one of my dream cars

Mr. Norm’s 1968 Hemi Dart for 2007


----------



## Heinz (Nov 4, 2007)

I wish I could time travel!

I belong back then!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> hey lucky do you get a magazine in scotland called 'muscle car review'? every issue they always do a nostalgic story and they are normally about factory sponsored drag racing and I think stock car racing. I started buying the magazine about 5 months ago and since then have not stopped! BTW heres a link to one of my dream cars
> 
> Mr. Norm’s 1968 Hemi Dart for 2007



I don't know....I'll have a check.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 5, 2007)

I just got goosebumps. Lucky, any idea if they still run old car races in England. Heard a few years ago they get together and run like old MBs and Cooper S' and such. Would love to see that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 5, 2007)

I think that they still do actually mate....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 6, 2007)

love the mopars lucky! I also buy mopar muscle too.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2007)

Mopar, ahhhhh, the age of style, design and colanders for carburators!

Wasn't it great back then when engines were so simple all you needed for tools were a few screwdrivers and wrenches? I'm afraid to look under the hood nowadays.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

You need a four year doctors education to just change the f**king sparkplugs today...

Now, designers of today.....this is car design! Watch it so you don't get get sucked in......'68 Charger with 426 Hemi......YUMMY!


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 6, 2007)

Something I always disliked about Mopars was the body they didn't take well to winter conditions . I believe they had great engines but IMHO the rest was scrap. If I was to opt for a car with a good body a power to spare it would be the 69 Nova ss 396. I owned Fords during this period a 66 mustang 289/271 and a 69 Fairlane with a 351 Cleveland then to a 71 455 Olds Cutlass


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2007)

Heres some pics for those engineering students to show what design is all about. (Heinz, take notes  ) Salivating allowed.

71 Dodge Challenger convertable
73 Dodge Challenger R/T
69 Dodge Daytona
70 Plymouth Superbird

Lets go racing!


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2007)

71 Challenger


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2007)

(finally figured it out...files too large!)

73 Dodge Challenger R/T
69 Daytona
70 Superbird


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to mention the coolest hoods.....remember the Air Grabber pop up and the Shaker hoods?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 6, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KMo6VMST2E_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YROF_n5aRSs_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LGXxQsQrVE_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXIGLrGZiU8_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8v-oX2_iGA_


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyc7uo5b2JY_


----------



## Njaco (Nov 6, 2007)

Ahhhhh, orange and dual carbs.8) It wsn't just Mopar, I had a few good Fords too. But I agree with Pb, those bodies just couldn't take the salty air of the East Coast here and soon turned into rust. But Pb, I dunno abut that Nova. First car I had was a 63 Chevy II (Nova) with only one bolt holding the front seat to the floor cause there was no floor! Used a full tire wedged between front seat and back to prop up the seat. Took it to inspection, inspector did the brake test, hit the brakes and the tire flew up and conked him on the head. I failed.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 7, 2007)

njaco love the mopars. I wanna import a 69' superbee and stick a hemi in it. If not, there is always the option for a ford or a GM.


----------



## Heinz (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys no how to tease a bloke. 

Still Australia has produced its fair share of muscle cars and I'm proud to own one, or soon to be bulked up anyway


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

A always thought that the Daytona and Superbird were the craziest of the cars on the street with that high wing! I'll go with the Fords but GM stuff has always had a bad rep with me.

As an example: I remember just 2 simple bolts holding the starter for the 302 and they were straight up and easy. Now the Chevy I had (which if I remember had a 307 r 305) the stater had 3 bolts; 2 up and one from the side that was not easy to get to. I gave up on GM.

I had that 73 Challenger for 5 years, hardly did anything for it and it ran everyday. My brother had a 68 Chevelle SS convertable and poured money into it and it ran for about five days total during that same time period. He still gets steamed about it to this day!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Chevy...? Ford...? HMPF! Remember when Mopar first started to race with the Hemi....? No competition....even won one of it's first races 1-2-3-5! No wonder the "others" tried so hard to ban it....

Hot Rod Hemi Interviews - Hot Rod









































Wouldn't you just LOOOVE to have any of the above in your garage, to take for a ride downtown every now and then? If you don't get any attention in any of these I don't know what.....

Wing Car Callery....


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

Lucky, the images have been blocked. But I know what you mean. The Hemi was a revolution and nothing could touch it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Can you see them now then mate?


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, great! Ahhhhh Richard Petty and ol' 43!


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Trying to find a "Junior" Johnson Mopar....


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 7, 2007)

Aero Warriors - At the Bonneville Salt Flats With Bobby Isaac and Harry Hyde


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

8) 8)


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 7, 2007)

Njaco said:


> A always thought that the Daytona and Superbird were the craziest of the cars on the street with that high wing! I'll go with the Fords but GM stuff has always had a bad rep with me.
> 
> As an example: I remember just 2 simple bolts holding the starter for the 302 and they were straight up and easy. Now the Chevy I had (which if I remember had a 307 r 305) the stater had 3 bolts; 2 up and one from the side that was not easy to get to. I gave up on GM.
> 
> I had that 73 Challenger for 5 years, hardly did anything for it and it ran everyday. My brother had a 68 Chevelle SS convertable and poured money into it and it ran for about five days total during that same time period. He still gets steamed about it to this day!


all the chevy engines from the 265,283,307,327,350 had 2 veticle bolts holding in the starter ,4 easy bolts for the water pump, 4 easy bolts on the valve covers , 2 easy ones on the thermostat much easier then either ford, mopar, or amc in every case, To adjust points on GM no need for feeler guage an allen key with a dwell meter ,. Changing the plugs was harder on the GM engines as you had to get under exhaust manifold


----------



## Njaco (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Pb, yeah I might be confusing things.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 8, 2007)

those mopar images salivate me. I like the car I have already as it is simple to work on. Its a ford multi-point injection 3.9 litre straight six, there is hardly any wires and I can locate evrything.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 8, 2007)

Do you remember......

Holley Carbs
Mickey Thompson covers
Cragar SS mags
Air shocks
Carb rebuild kits
Glass packs

?


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Remember those crazy 60's ads from mopar.....very psychedelic!
HEMI : The Official Chrysler HEMI engine Web site


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dress up your "office" with this fellas....

eBay Motors: Rumble Bee Lighted Clock DODGE HEMI CUDA CHARGER 426 (item 290178080377 end time Nov-11-07 13:12:04 PST)

Darn!!! Quite a few engines and Hemi cars for sale on ebay....if I only had the money...


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Nov 9, 2007)

good finds lucky. I wouldn't mind a rumble bee clock as well.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 19, 2007)

NASCAR a' la 1960 with REAL cars....

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Eb3Sf6Kf1I_
and

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xvZt4nTaYzk_
and

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-o76vJLVtlU_
and NASCAR a' la 50's style...

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDhP33alrcI_
A real car....

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Omj6zxtIB0_


----------



## Njaco (Nov 19, 2007)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 7, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5wPLilNE7A_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzjRLD6FRko_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG_eRF9WFXI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekag17zAeU4_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV8Tc9h9Vc0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw6HKEZp0CI_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIgChdNMKuk_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z67m0Kkl9o0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju7eNbf7u3E_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIDJAEzgP04_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS78OtW-Pqs_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCvimQNslKI_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a09NFFQ_tQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNUDLtHA5ac_


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Petty Plymouth....





"Junior" Johnson....





"Little" Joe and Bud Moore....





Fred Lorenzen....





"Tiny" Lund and the Wood brothers....





"Fireball" Roberts Ford....





"Fireball" Roberts again, just before the tests....





Buck Baker....





Paschal....





Fred Lorenzen....





"Junior" Johnson....





Joe Weatherly....





Front starting line....





Fireball's Ford Rex White's Mercury....





#47 GC Spencer #11 Ned Jarrett Ford Plyomuth....





Bobby Isaac #99 Bowani Ford,Jim Paschal #41 Plymouth Billy Wade #5 Dodge....





Action....





Action II....





"Fireball" Roberts pitstop....





"Fireball" Roberts....





"Junior" in for a pitstop....





"Pancho"....





Action III....





Elmo Langley '62 and "Pancho's" Ford....





Battle to the first the first place....





Bunkie Blackburn's '62 Pontiac and Fred Lorenzen's Ford....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

When racing was racing. Fireball Roberts driving in his Sunday dress shirt! Great pics Lucky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

VERY true mate...! Would love to see History Channel do a decent series about NASCAR's history and factory sponsored dragracing too.....NO modern stuff!





#12 ford Ralph Moody #75 Bll Blair Merc....





Paul Goldsmith Chevy....





Fonty Flock in #4 Merc in pre-race,#15 to the race....





Paul Goldsmith....





Herb Thomas....





Tim Flock....





#97 Bill Amick/Ford,#8 Marvin Panch/ford #57 Speedy Thompson/Chrysler....





Curtis Turner....





Little Joe....





Tim Flock Curtis Turner....





Mercury engine....





Fonty Flock....





The first Grand National year entry for Bill Champion in Ford....





Bill Blair in #75 Mercury....





Jack Smith Jim Reed Chevy's....





"Fireball" Roberts....





Marvin Panch....





Curtis Turner during a pit stop....





Speedy Thompson....





Fonty Flock....





The third Schwam Motor Co. Ford from Billy Carden #19....





Mr Curtis Turner....





The winner in the great Schwam/Ford Customline....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 12, 2007)

Iron Racing! How many of those cars after the race would load up the kids and take them to the new McDonalds for a burger?!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 12, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> VERY true mate...! Would love to see History Channel do a decent series about NASCAR's history and factory sponsored dragracing too.....NO modern stuff!
> 
> You realize, Lucky, that you did miss some of the legends. Lee Petty
> (Richard's father) for one and the Unser's, and the intimidater himself.
> ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Would be cool to show up outside the local food factory today in one of those....something for boyracers of today, to find inspiration from....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 12, 2007)

Charles, I thought that Al Unser Sr only raced in Indycar.....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 13, 2007)

great pics lucky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 15, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5wPLilNE7A_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzjRLD6FRko_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FG_eRF9WFXI_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ekag17zAeU4_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IV8Tc9h9Vc0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bw6HKEZp0CI_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIgChdNMKuk_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z67m0Kkl9o0_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ju7eNbf7u3E_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIDJAEzgP04_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS78OtW-Pqs_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCvimQNslKI_ 

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a09NFFQ_tQ_

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BNUDLtHA5ac_

8)

Whoops! Already posted these...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 16, 2007)

Petty's Hemi engine....










Hemi's....





Paschal's Plymouth....













































Mopar details....





Lee Roy....





"Tiny" Lund....





David Pearson....





Darel Dieringer....





Richard before the test....





Plymouth #43....





Fred LORENZEN's Pearl White Ford....















Jimmy Pardue....





The "Golden Boy".... 










In the car,with Marvin Pancho....





Richard Petty in the pits....





And he's NOT a happy camper....





Keep cool kiddo....





Bobby Isaac....





Buddy Baker....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 17, 2007)

nice pics lucky, the first shot with petty's hemi, all I can say is damn thats huge


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 17, 2007)

Paul Goldsmith's Smokey Pontiac details....








































The car at the start on the beach....





Jimmy Thompson Pontiac 1957 #55....





Buck Baker '58 Chevy....





Paul Goldsmith Jimmy Thompson....





On a piece of road....





Curtis Turner Jack Smith rubbing shoulders....





Paul Goldsmith....





Curtis Turner....





The winner and Smokey himself....





Jack Smith and Curtis Turner at it....





Curtis Turner again....





....and Paul Goldsmith....





Dick Foley #61 Chevy 1956 and Curtis Turner Ford....





....and the same....





Still fighting....

Forgot to mention that it's Daytona in 1958....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

wow they did most of their racing on the beach?


----------

